# Is a High Protein Dog Food Bad for a Dog?



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi everyone...

I want to switch to Blue Wilderness by Blue Buffalo Company....I've researched it and it looks like something my dog would do good on..

The thing is ...I've seen some posts that too high a protein count isn't too good for dogs unless they are extra active...

My dog is active -- he goes on walks during the day (not hikes..just regular walks).....and I have an extra large yard and he runs around all the time....alot of times - full speed around the whole yard until he tires himself out! ...and my kids are always playing with him in the house --- throwing his toys....and him fetching them....you know the regular stuff.

Blue Wilderness shows 42% Protein ....versus the Blue Buffalo I have him on now that is 22% Protein...

Any pros or cons on the Protein topic??Thanks, Donna


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

When we were searching for kibbles when we first adopted Ilya, I had read somewhere (or told from other husky owners) that the higher protien content was ideal for them. Ilya did horribly on Science Diet he ate the two weeks he was in a shelter and the previous owner didn't leave any info about feeding. Besides, Ilya only ate about 2 cups of kibbles a day.

For some reason... Ilya does very well on Solid Gold's barking on the moon which has a high 41% protien content. I looked at Blue Buffalo and started training both our dogs with the kibbles. (They really love them) I then started adding about 1/2 a cup to their food before I made a complete switch about 2 months ago (I wanted to switch because SG was only sold in 50lb bags and I really prefer to buy the 25lb bags each month) Anyway, both dogs showed horrible raw ear infections so we went back on solid gold and continue using the kibbles as training treats. Our vet didn't think they could tolerate BB as a meal.

I'm finding other husky owners to use the higher protien kibble or the BARF diet a lot more than just feeding huskies the lower 22% protien kibbles..


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Highest I've ever fed is 30%, they did very well on it. 42% is pretty high, though.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi & Thanks....I looked up Solid Gold....it looks very good but it isn't sold in any stores close to me--- the closet would be a 1/2 hour Drive ....

Thanks for the info -- I think I'm going to try Blue Wilderness -- I'll watch him for any signs of trouble --- 

Your dog looks so nice in that pic -- with his front legs crossed --- this is my first time with a Husky & I just love them! I adopted mine too.

Happy Easter


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Too much protein can cause strain on the kidney's if your dog isn't drinking enough water.. so just make sure he's getting enough and all should be well


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I dunno about Kidney's but I know that you will be looking at a pancreatitis attacks & obesity. This is towards dogs who are proner to obesity then tall lean dogs etc

For small/toy size breeds you want to look for the fat & protein content % and be careful some goes over 12% fat

I don't know that much about Husky breeds you'd have to research a bit deep on about their health and how much protein is safe for their body & intake


----------

